# Fluval Mini Pressurized Kit question



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Has anyone used the Fluval Mini Pressurized CO2 Kit? If so how long do you think it would last before changing the 20g cartridge on a 10g?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would hope a few months per cartridge as the cost of a 3pk is $64. One review posted on Foster and Smith is sort of sketchy. I would look around and see if there are anymore before I got it. The cool thing is you have pressurized CO2 for a fairly cheap price.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Paintball Co2 Injection DIY Setup with Tons of Photos

This sounds like a really cool/inexpensive setup.


----------

